# youtube search delay



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the new youtube feature. Its pretty cool. It would be neat if it could bookmark ones that I find. The annoying part for me is the way Tivo will start looking for the text after you start entering the letters. While this maybe nice sometimes, it causes Tivo to react slowly to the cursor movement and you have to wait for Tivo to finish loading in the search information otherwise you may find yourself two button clicks past the letter that you wanted because you pressed the button twice thinking Tivo didn't catch it the first time.

You need to have a find now, search, or go button that you click on after you have entered the information you want to search for. It would be a lot less annoying that way and you would be able to enter the information faster since you are not having to wait on Tivo to download the search results while you are typing.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

You're right, it is annoying. It's bad enough to type text on that remote with only a cursor pad, but TiVo thinks it's being helpful by going "oh, you've typed three characters...surely that's enough to find what you're looking for, so I'll bog down your input while I perform the search."


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I agree. The YouTube app is very slow when searching or whenever the app is trying to load results. Featured Videos, Most Recent, Top Favorites, etc. all take a long time to load. At least if the search function had a "Search Now" button instead of searching after a few characters are typed it would make using the service much easier.


----------

